# pregnant doe bleeding



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

Has anyone ever seen the first sign of parturition be bleeding from the vulva? I think I'm about to lose a set of kids. She isn't due until March, unless she was sneaky and got bred sooner. But she isn't large as she should be if due. She is off her feed, uddering up and bleeding. Her ligs are soft and her rump has "that look" they get when kids are in the birth canal. She appears uncomfortable, shifting positions often. She doesn't appear to be in great distress yet though. :sniffle In a tiny herd like mine, one set of triplets is a big loss.


update: She is in her usual spot snuggling with her half sister. No more blood appearent. She still seems to have a little discomfort. She did not get up and come to me as the other girls did. I had to go to her. Will check on her again in a while.


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't know the answer, but I hope everything is ok. Is it bloody goo? Or just liquid blood. When my doe kidded a long time ago she had goo of all colors, even lime-green. It freaked me out.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

What you are describing is just like what my doe was doing that aborted about 2 1/2 months into pregnancy. Perhaps she had already passed the kid before you found her. You could check her blood at Biotracking to see if she is still preggers. There is a certain amount of time that the hormones need to leave the blood, which I cannot remember how long it is, but not long. That's what I would do. If she is uddering up, and she is no longer bred, you may be able to bring her into milk. Or if you don't mind fall kids, you could try a CIDR and breeding her back if it turns out she has aborted.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Does sound like an abortion :down


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

she might have passed them somewhere in the woods. She is in her normal place with her half sister, apparently sleeping right now. Not a lot of goop, mostly liquid blood shmear on her vuvla and below it and more bloody than gooey on the back part of her udder. She is a persistant milker. She never really stopped milking. The volume dropped and I just stopped milking her as she was supposed to be pregnant. She has always had a little bit that could be expressed between kiddings. Has a nice udder....but she ripped a teat on something a week before I was going to show her last year. The vet sewed it back together. I can't wait to see if that teat healed without a fistula and is still patent. After she tore it she just leaked milk when her milk would let down. ARGH!


Update: Next day; she is fine. She has aborted. :sniffle


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, Linda.


----------



## LamanchaLover (Jan 11, 2010)

Awww I'm sorry to hear that! That's sad, hope you can keep her in milk though.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sorry. :down


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

So sorry.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm sorry :down Parhaps you can get her bred for a fall kidding.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh no, sorry to hear that!


----------

